# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Agua para todos, ¿la nuestra dónde está?

## No Registrado NDYA

Seiscientos regantes del Sur de Albacete protestaron hoy en la sede de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, en Murcia, porque están en contra de la declaración como sobreexplotados de tres importantes acuíferos de la zona, lo que, según ellos, condena a sus agricultores al cultivo de secano.

Los manifestantes, que llegaron a Murcia en una decena de autobuses, portaban pancartas en las que se podía leer "Sureste de Albacete agoniza, queremos soluciones", "Agua para todos, la nuestra donde está", "Presidente de Confederación, dimisión", y "De donde sobra a donde falta...y la nuestra ¿dónde está?".

El alcalde de Tobarra, el socialista Manuel Valcárcel, ha dicho a los periodistas que no venían a hablar del trasvase sino a defender los intereses de más de cuatro mil familias "que comen de la agricultura" y la declaración como sobreexplotados de sus acuíferos "supone dejar sin agua a 22 municipios".

Valcárcel echó hoy en falta el apoyo del gobierno castellanomanchego en su reivindicación "de un reparto justo del agua".

El presidente de la Plataforma de Usuarios y Regantes de la Cabecera del Segura, Guillermo Sánchez Negrillo, criticó la "intoxicación" de algunos medios de comunicación con este tema en el que "no van contra ningún tipo de regante ni contra el trasvase del Tajo", y acusó a la CHS de utilizar peciómetros que no eran válidos para el cálculo en el que se basaron para sobreexplotar los acuíferos con una metodología además "incorrecta". Se trata de, entre otros, los acuíferos de Tobarra-Tedera-Pinilla y El Molar.

El secretario general de UPA en CLM, Julián Morcillo, calificó de "injusta" la planificación hidrológica que no les ha reconocido sus derechos de explotación de los acuíferos, que de 100 hectómetros cúbicos sólo podrán emplear 37.

"Nos llevan al secano, a agricultores que han estado toda la vida cultivando hortalizas y frutales y que tendrán que dejar su actividad", añadió, y anunció que están dispuesto incluso a ir al Tribunal de Estrasburgo con sus reivindicaciones "tras la tomadura de pelo del presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica".

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...il/639509.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Para la CHS no hay otro colectivo que el SCRATS.

Un día la historia hará justicia.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

